# سائل طارد للحشرات مهم جدااااااااااااااااا



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 مارس 2010)

سائل طارد للحشرات
المكونات :-
زيت أرز 3.5 جزء
زييت الأترجيه 7 جزء
سائل كافور 38 جزء
تمسح الأجزاء المكشوفة من الجلد به
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:
كريم طارد للحشرات
المكونات :-
نشا قمح 5 أجزاء
ماء 10 أجزاء
جلسرين 45 جزء
لانولين 30 جزء
زيت قرنفل 5 أجزاء
تعمل عجينة ناعمة من النشا في الماء ثم يضاف الجلسرين ثم تسخن وتقلب حتى
تصبح شبيهة بالجيلي ثم تترك لتبرد ويضاف اللانولين وزيت القرنفل ثم تترك
لتبرد
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::
اجوا رد من الاعضاء
منقول


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (8 مارس 2010)

اين رد على الموضوع


----------



## fadiza17 (8 مارس 2010)

الف شكر ليك اخي على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عــomarــر (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 

اتمنى ان تدلني على طريقة لطرد الحشرات والذباب والباعوض من اصطبلات الخيول بحيث لاتتأذى الخيول من المادة المستخدمة ويا حبذا لوان المواد طبيعيه

دمت بود

عمر


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

اخى حبيش كل مرة بتطلع بموضوع احسن من تانى شكرا لك اخى


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (22 مارس 2010)

عــomarــر قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> اتمنى ان تدلني على طريقة لطرد الحشرات والذباب والباعوض من اصطبلات الخيول بحيث لاتتأذى الخيول من المادة المستخدمة ويا حبذا لوان المواد طبيعيه
> 
> ...


************************************************************************************
الطبيعية يكسب


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 أبريل 2010)

بببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## اسلام البدوي (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووور أخى على التركيبة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## abdoafandy (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (14 أبريل 2010)

*وفقكم الله
*


----------



## ah_2002egy (15 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يا اخي وننتظر المزيد


----------



## moon_semon (8 مايو 2010)

قاتل الذباب والناموس من فضلكم ضروري


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## كيمو2000 (16 أغسطس 2010)

جامد الموضوع


----------



## المهندسه ليى (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا 
تحياتي


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا أخ حبيشى 

انا كنت عايز أسالك انت متأكد من صحة ما تكتبة 

ميغركش الناس اللى على المنتدى عمالين يقولوا كويس كويس وشكرا و..........

الكلام اللى انت بتكتبة كلام علمى ولا لا 

انا مش بقلل من قدرك لا والله 

ولكن انا شاكك فى التركيبة دى


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أخ حبيشى
> 
> انا كنت عايز أسالك انت متأكد من صحة ما تكتبة
> 
> ...


 يا الاستاذ:احمد هلطم الكلم البكتبة فى الموضوع المنتدى كلها بتشاكك فى التركيبات المنتدى
:17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17:


----------



## احمد هلطم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> يا الاستاذ:احمد هلطم الكلم البكتبة فى الموضوع المنتدى كلها بتشاكك فى التركيبات المنتدى
> :17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17::17:


 

انت تقصد اية يا استاذ حبيشى انا مش فاهم قصدك


----------



## أولاد سلطان (11 مارس 2011)

أخي الحبيب 
أريد سائل لطرد حشرات الرأس 
أرجو الرد عليا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (12 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
لطرد حشرات الرأس
يمكنك خلط كميه بسيطه من سائل اسمه دايزنون
مع اى زيت شعر ويدعك به فروة الراس
وايضا يمكن خلطه بالماء وغسل الشعر به
وهو فعال جدا
ولكن يجب غسل الايدى جيدا بعد الاستعمال لرئحته النفاذه


----------



## Teknovalley (7 أبريل 2011)

أخي الكريم ممكن الاقي الزيوت دي فين؟


----------



## البرداعى (24 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر
0000000000000000


----------



## رياض عبد الجواد (28 أبريل 2011)

teknovalley قال:


> أخي الكريم ممكن الاقي الزيوت دي فين؟


 

كلام جميل


----------



## thechemist_1981 (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## eimaambakry (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم واكثر من امثالكم


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (6 يونيو 2011)

اللة ينور عليك ويعينك ويقدرق على فعل الخير 
سلاااااااام يا معلم 
مشكور على تعب سيادتك


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (6 يونيو 2011)

دى تركيبة تنعيم شعر الحشرات وخاصة الاصراصير مفيدة جدا فى تكبير وتقوية شنب الصر صار


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (6 يونيو 2011)

انا اسف اخ مالك للتعليق على موضوعك احب ان اضيف معلومة بسيطة
الديزانول ضاااااااااااااااااااااار جدا بالبشرة وفروة الرأس هومخصص للحخشرات الزاحفة على الأرض وليس للرأس كمان انتا و جبت المحلول ووضعتة على وجهك او راسك ويكون مخفف بالماء بنسبه 5% وشوف الى ها يحصل ابقا قابلنى لوعرفت تنام لمدة ثلاث ايام وكمان لو وصلت لأشعة الشمس شوف الحرقان وكمال الريحة بتعمل للأنسان شرخ فى الرأتان وترجع دم كمان انا حصل معايا دة لأنى كنت بشتغل فى شركة سمارت كيميكال لمكافحة الحشرات اسف على التعليق واحزر من استنخدام هدة الطريقة


وأرجو من السادة الجدد ان يتأكدو من التريكبيات الجديدة وخاصة التى يستخدمها الأنسان اى تركيبة مخترعة غير مجربة ممكن حد ينضر بيه والسلام عليكم


----------



## طارق المنصورة (16 يونيو 2011)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## claymore (18 يونيو 2011)

الاستاذ مالك محسن مختار اتقى الله فيما تكتب فهذا الشئ الى حضرتك كتبه ليس له علاقة من قريب او من بعيد 
بحشرات الشعر وانما هو للحشرات الزاحفة (الصراصير ) ومادة *دايزنون انما هى مادة خطيرة فهى مادة سامه 
فارجوكم بلاش وصفات العطارين دى الى بتدر اكتر ما بتفيد 
*


----------



## صفدي (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## simonie2010 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / محمد عوض (26 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت سائل طارد للحشرات بس بدون ملامسة الجسم يعنى فواح مثلا وشكرا لكم


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

